

Tesla to stop selling electric sports car next year - edw519
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/driveon/post/2010/01/tesla-to-drop-stop-selling-electric-roadster-next-year/1

======
jackfoxy
Nearly $1/2 billion load from the Dept. of Energy is helping to keep Tesla
going. That's the kiss of death.

